# Can't install FreeBSD on Librem 13v4 laptop



## Prezu (Jul 11, 2020)

Hi everybody,

I'm trying to install FreeBSD on my Librem 13v4 laptop from Purism. It's running SeaBIOS:





						SeaBIOS
					






					www.seabios.org
				




I'm booting off of my mem stick, to which I've written FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img, However, right after the boot welcome screen when the kernel is being loaded, I'm getting:
can't find '/boot/entropy'

I don't know, what that means and how to resolve that issue. Does anyone perhaps know, what might be the issue?


----------



## Prezu (Jul 12, 2020)

Here's a screenshot:





Then it just hangs there. Does anyone, maybe, have a clue, what might be wrong and what could I try to work around this problem?


----------



## Jose (Jul 13, 2020)

Did you try this? https://forums.FreeBSD.org/threads/...s-can-not-find-boot-entropy.72915/post-444355


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 13, 2020)

That is exactly what I would try.
Drop to loader prompt (#3 at the beastie menu) and enter this:
`set hw.vga.textmode=1`
Now hit the enter key and type this:
`boot`
Now hit enter again and it should boot up.

If that works, at the very end of the install you have a chance to make any last minute changes to the installation.
Press yes and then edit with a text editor /boot/loader.conf with this setting:
"hw.vga.textmode=1"
`ee` is the easy editor and built into base along with `vi`.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 17, 2020)

You are getting some real bad advice from the mailing lists.
Have you tried the above fix? I have seen this problem many times before and some feedback would help.
There are other fixes from the loader including ditching the vt terminal for sc terminal.
`set kern.vty="sc"` would be my next loader suggestion.

Not a daily drive? Not true at all I have been using FreeBSD on a laptop for 5 years as a daily driver.


			Trying to install FreeBSD 12.1 on Librem laptop
		


Get a used server? Not very helpful.


			Trying to install FreeBSD 12.1 on Librem laptop
		


Luckily Polytropon calls them out.


----------

